# super rodada en el desierto



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

excelente!
Gracias!

ojala se vuelva una rutina esto de que al gente postee rodadas con fotos!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, son pocas las reseñas de rodadas que se publican en este foro y al final lo que la mayoria queremos ver no es cual freno, desviador, rin,llanta etc es mejor, si no experiencias de rodadas de cada persona y como la pasaron en esa rodada (que tan dificil o facil fue, si la disfrutaron o la odiarion, que compañia tuvieron, etc) y si son con fotos mejor, el pasado fin de semana decidi hacer una rodada que ya habia hecho hace algun tiempo, subir por el lado sur del desierto de los leones hasta lo mas alto en el mirador,la subida en si es casi toda por camino ancho pero tiene un buen desnivel pero toda la subida es 100%rodable pero no son nada faciles y con vistas espectaculares que es cuando te dices este es el deporte mas chingon del mundo , la bajada iva a ser por la peña hasta la pared y de ahi hasta lo mas abajo, el gotcha (casi en el valle de las monjas) para los que no conocen el desierto de los leones, desde el mirador hasta el gotcha puede haber unos 800mts de desnivel mas o menos ,pero eso no es lo divertido si no que casi la mayor parte de la bajada es muy tecnica llena de piedras, drops, troncos algunos saltos y no puedes ir muy rapido,por lo que se hace larga, mi compañia para la rodada fue como siempre mis perros, aqui unas fotos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Buenas fotos, se ve muy sabrosa la bajada, con buen manejo, como debe ser... gracias por compartir :thumbsup:


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

La tercera foto es de la ultima subida ya casi llegando al mirador verdad? Es una porqueria jaja cuando ya lo que quieres es llegar y te topas con ese pedregal casi impedaleable. Esa rodada me la aventé un dia que andaba de solitario, llegué temprano y no me esperaba nadie en casa, el subir por camino ancho te permite agarrar un ritmo comodo y hasta te da para abastraerte un poco. Eso si, en la bajada hay que ir a las vivas. Esa ha sido la unica vez que rogaba porque la bajada se acabara jaja.

De ese dia les dejo una imagen de google earth donde marqué el camino de La Venta al Mirador:










Y del regreso hasta mi casa:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, buena ruta. suben por el pantano o por el rio? Las veces que he hecho esa vuelta generalmente subo por el pantano (creo que es el lado sur del desierto) y bajo hacia el río. Hay un buen singletrack que te lleva al camino a la pila también ya que estás arriba.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> hola a todos, son pocas las reseñas de rodadas que se publican en este foro y al final lo que la mayoria queremos ver no es cual freno, desviador, rin,llanta etc es mejor, si no experiencias de rodadas de cada persona y como la pasaron en esa rodada (que tan dificil o facil fue, si la disfrutaron o la odiarion, que compañia tuvieron, etc) y si son con fotos mejor,
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

asi es la famosa ultima gran subida al mirador es dificil pero si se puede subir toda, yo la hice en dos tiempos,solo conozco a una persona que la hizo de corrido y la mayoria la sube caminando, en tu mapa veo que la subiste por el lado norte, es un poco mas corta de ese lado pero igual tiene muy buenas subidas.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

hmmm.... se supone que debemos rodar? Yo pensaba que con comprar y cambiar componentes era suficiente... jejejejejjeeje

Oye, muchas gracias por subir el post. Hace mucho que no ruedo por esos lares, soy mas bien animal territorial y ruedo mas en el Ajusco, pero gracias por poner las fotos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gracias por compartir, Bruno!!!

Yo solo he subido hasta alla dos veces. La primera cuando todavia tenia mi poderosa Turbo Ful Suspenshon y la otra me subio a rastras mi cuate Arivas. Lo que si no conozco es la bajada que pusiste que se ve bien sabrosa.

Yo baje por el camino ancho, que tambien tiene su chiste, porque vas MUY rapido y como dice el dicho "speed kills".

A cuanto de altura esta el Mirador?? Como a 3,750m o algo asi, no? Pero si es la subida mas cardiaca que me he aventado, pero juro que no lo vuelvo a hacer!

Gracias por compartir, Bruno!!! Como siempre, fotozas espectaculares y rutas chidisimas!
Ojala haya mas posts de estos...


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

Como me gustaria subir a ese mirador, que tal es el clima en esos lugares muy seco o humedo?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> Como me gustaria subir a ese mirador, que tal es el clima en esos lugares muy seco o humedo?


Depende de la epoca del año... en invierno-primavera muy seco. En Verano muy humedo y frio.

Hacia arriba del Mirador, esta relativamente seco pues el agua escurre a zonas mas bajas.

Las fotos que pongo son de una rodada en el Desierto por estas fechas mas o menos (de hace algunos años).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Brunomu a ver cuando nos vemos en el Ajusco para rodar ya que solo te hemos visto derrepente en la bajada.

Y no se preocupen MTBRers, en 1 mes habrá una gran reseña de cierto lugar especial que se encuentra en Canada...


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

tacubaya said:


> Brunomu a ver cuando nos vemos en el Ajusco para rodar ya que solo te hemos visto derrepente en la bajada.
> 
> Y no se preocupen MTBRers, en 1 mes habrá una gran reseña de cierto lugar especial que se encuentra en Canada...


Whistler ???


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Canada entre Tlalpan y Div. del Norte?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> Whistler ???


Whistler, Squamish y Fromme


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

tacubaya said:


> Whistler, Squamish y Fromme


ufff ese lugar es de ensueño, suerte y divierte como se debe


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> ufff ese lugar es de ensueño, suerte y divierte como se debe


gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> brunomu said:
> 
> 
> > hola a todos, son pocas las reseñas de rodadas que se publican en este foro y al final lo que la mayoria queremos ver no es cual freno, desviador, rin,llanta etc es mejor, si no experiencias de rodadas de cada persona y como la pasaron en esa rodada (que tan dificil o facil fue, si la disfrutaron o la odiarion, que compañia tuvieron, etc) y si son con fotos mejor,
> ...


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola!
Oigan, de Santa Rosa, por donde está el camino a desierto de los leones (Km 27.8) hay una calle adoquinada que donde acaba lleva hacia la montaña, por allí se supone uno sale a valle de las monjas.
Alguien sabe esta ruta cómo va, si es largo o corto?
Yo he visto la zona, pero no me he metido mucho, alguien sabe?
Al rato en mi casa pongo un Map de la zona que hablo, para que me ayuden a ubicarme. Saludos!!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Brunomu: muchas gracias por compartir tus fotos, esa rodada se ve que estubo super !!!

Y si, a mi, tambien me gustaria que hubiera mas post como este, de buenas rodadas, y nuevas rutas, para cuando se pueda apuntarnos a realizarlas.

Nada mas un consejo, seria bueno que rodaras con alguien, recuerda la primera regla del mtb, no rodar solo.

P.D. Nada mas un ejemplo de lo que podria pasar checate la pelicula de 127 horas.

Saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

si lo e pensado, pero si cada vez que quiero rodar ya sea rutas conocidas o irme a explorar tengo que organizarme con 1 o mas ciclistas nunca haria nada. es dificil ponerte de acuerdo.


----------

